# Mobile Authority 116ZX



## Madjimms (Jun 19, 2013)

I've looked on every site I can think of and Googled the heck out of anything pertaining to this amplifier but cannot find anything other than this 116ZX GPS Navigation Systems by Zoombak Valuation Report by UsedPrice.com

Anyone have a datasheet so I can replace some of the broken parts?

I tried getting help at DIYAudio but haven't had any luck. :-(


----------

